
Some Thoughts on Forth Vis-A-vis Oracle and Java SE - nickmain
http://sam-falvo.github.io/2016/12/18/thoughts-on-forth
======
webmaven
Interesting perspective, and one I'm somewhat sympathetic to, particularly the
anti vendorware argument.

But there is a wealth of options in the excluded middle such as non-
proprietary languages (Rust, Python, etc.), Hypermedia APIs, community-run
conferences, and so on.

For that matter, I'm rather surprised that the Unix CLI approach of
"everything is a stream of text" doesn't get a mention.

